# 8ft western pro plus fleet flex



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice plow asking $5500 , located in New Jersey


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

That’s just the standard pro plow not a pro plus.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Not sure how to edit title


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I just walked outside to look. Correction this plow is a pro. If admin can change the title for me that would be great to elimate the pro plus or tell me how to edit the title. thank you


----------

